# Please help, looking for a specific Revolver



## sheep (Feb 29, 2012)

A friend and I were looking for revolvers and are having the hardest time finding any that peak the interest meeting our specific needs.
The requirements for this revolver would be

American Made
Revolver (obviously)
OD Green 
Light weight/ Concealable
Hammerless 
Last but certainly not least gotta have good stopping power.

Opinions appreciated! Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Why does it need to be OD green?

How about something like this: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=275522112


----------



## sheep (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome revolver, really looking for the hammerless but this gun is nice. The color its preference no reason beyond that. If any more like it come along I'm interested in checking them out. Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

S&W makes several hammerless models of revolvers, in varying calibers.

Problem is, none will be OD green in color. But, there are plenty of very high quality finishes that can be applied to a firearm. Most any good gunsmith can do it.

I have a S&W 642. It's a 5 shot .38 special, very compact and light weight. Hammerless as well. But, it's stainless and aluminum.

It looks just like this one: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=275547176


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Get a *Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum* and get it refinished.

Why green?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

green = Tac-Da-Cool...:smt033


----------

